# quick catty made this morning



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

finished off a cut fork i had,it had been stripped already a fair while back so cant say for sure what the wood is,came up ok with some oil,far from perfect though ,waiting until tomorow for the wax

cheers

marcus sr


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks very nice Marcus..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like it! Lots of carachter.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks tough.. I like


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

I really like the markings of it. Looks nice. Good Job!

I really have to start working on this fork laying around here...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice fork.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Man you whips out some nice ones! Vid review on the one you sent me hopefully this weekend.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice color contrast.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ohhh thats a nice one marcus!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice fork marcus


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm not a big fan of naturals but thats a beauty







great work -- gamekeeper john


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

how can it be so perfect

the tree was thinking imma become a slingshot someday


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Marcus sr,
Very nice slingshot. What wood is made of?? I like it's shape and it must be very nice to hold. Saludos, desde Mexico D.F.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

That's a nice natural. Good job my friend.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good work, a natural classic. Like it.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks everyone,,xidoo,i wanna say its hazel but im not 100% sure lol


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I would say its ash hazel wood is usually very plain and no colour to it


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> thanks everyone,,xidoo,i wanna say its hazel but im not 100% sure lol


looking at google images,i reacon your right,thanks mckee


----------



## cgriffs (Aug 7, 2011)

really quite beautiful

great work


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thankyou mate ^^^


----------

